
Ask HN: Do you take Ritalin or Adderall? - hikz
I have heard that many American students use these when they are studying.<p>Do HNers use these when they are programming or studying? Does it work?<p>EDIT: I am asking because this kind of medicine is not in wide use by students in Denmark.
======
UpgradeCarton
I was recently diagnosed with ADD. I would have trouble staying focused on
tasks, drift to something else and lose an hour or so. Procrastination and
underachieving were a constant theme throughout my life (child and adult).
I've been taking Adderall twice a day for the past month. It's a huge
improvement. I can stay focused on a project for an entire workday and not
have the desire to drift. For me, it feels like time is slowing down. I can
process my inbox and check the daily websites in say 15 minutes, where some
days it would last an hour or more, due to not being able to stay focused. It
takes a few days to get used to the initial rush (30 minutes in).

If you think you're having trouble, go see a Psych.D and be evaluated. I
should have gone 15 years ago.

~~~
staunch
If you started doing cocaine, the first month may also be highly productive.
All drug habits start out good. Hopefully it's sustainable and not too
unhealthy.

~~~
josephpmay
The difference between cocaine and ADHD meds is that the feeling of being on
an amphetamine analogous is not a pleasant one. Although it is possible to
become reliant on ADHD meds, I think it's pretty difficult to become addicted.
Classic amphetamines may be a different case, however, and Addy is pretty
close to a classic amphetamine. And then you have methamphetamines, which are
rarely prescribed any longer because they're so addictive.

~~~
TheM00se
100% disagree I have worked with co-workers who took a lot of adderall due to
tolerance and they had to be terminated because they had meth like rageouts.
Don't kid yourself, Adderall is an amphetamine just like meth is.

~~~
daughart
A hallmark of "real ADD" is that tolerance typically doesn't build. Once you
are at an appropriate dose you can stay there. The treatment is supposed to
reduce inattentiveness and improve focus. If abused or used recreationally, it
has the opposite effect, to stimulate and enhance mood, to create a kind of
manic energy. I've been at the same dose for over 7 years with no noticeable
tolerance.

------
hackerboos
Relevant [http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/feb/15/students-
smar...](http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/feb/15/students-smart-drugs-
higher-grades-adderall-modafinil)

------
eli_gottlieb
I tried the stuff as a kid and in undergrad -- I was diagnosed with ADHD. It
very much helped me concentrate, but stopped me from thinking creatively,
clamped down on my ability to think socially, and gave me damned irritating
headaches.

Today, I'm more successful with no drugs and an improved work ethic. And less
headachey.

~~~
hikz

      I tried the stuff as a kid and in undergrad 
    

How often and when did you take it? Did you take it during holidays when you
didn't have to study?

~~~
eli_gottlieb
I tended to use it only on workdays, and to take something like 10mg once per
day. I think I had slow-release at one point.

But again: I had a _prescription_ , from a _doctor_ , due to a _diagnosis_.
The experience remained quite unpleasant, and I don't recommend it to anyone.

------
bebbiwebbi
My sister is a pharmacist and she told me that in her pharmacy school years,
it was common for students to take Adderall to help them study. She swears the
pills work like magic.

------
terrainparkcms
For me, I smoke 1 hoot of pot in the morning, 1 after lunch, and 1 on the
drive home to make notes. I've been doing so for 8 years now. I find great
concentration, as an extrovert it helps me think inside my head. I always have
notes that I write in pen, and bang them off as if everyday is the supperbowl

------
joshmn
> Do HNers use these when they are programming or studying?

I mean, focus is focus no matter how you use it.

For anyone who wants to consider Adderall or Concerta, please do yourself a
favor and look into Vyvanse. No crash, no jitters, much smoother delivery - at
least for me.

I'd be happy to answer any questions anyone has about (any) stimulants.

~~~
josephpmay
Interesting. I was under the impression that Vyvanse was a more classic
amphetamine than Adderall. Apparently I was wrong.

One issue with Concerta is that the name brand and the main generic (there are
two different generics) use a different release timing mechanism. I'm shocked
that the FDA allows these to be marketed as the same drug. The generic results
in a much more "wired" feeling, at least for me.

------
companyhen
Never tried, they definitely interest me though. 25 years old.

------
TranquilMarmot
I just drink a lot of coffee.

